# 5 months



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Long time no see, everyone. By now, I've made it 5 months without driving. And to be honest, I couldn't be any happier. The real world job so far is paying far more than I ever made for much of my time with Lyft. Put simply: it's nice to actually have money in my pocket. It's nice to be able to do things. Two conventions knocked out thanks to the extra funds, too - that's a nice bonus in my book. I'm aiming for a promotion in the near future, too - likely to Human Resources of all places. Overall...I'm a lot less stressed out, and I find I'm finally able to begin fixing my car from all of the problems that got racked up while I was driving. Hope you're all well.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> Long time no see, everyone. By now, I've made it 5 months without driving. And to be honest, I couldn't be any happier. The real world job so far is paying far more than I ever made for much of my time with Lyft. Put simply: it's nice to actually have money in my pocket. It's nice to be able to do things. Two conventions knocked out thanks to the extra funds, too - that's a nice bonus in my book. I'm aiming for a promotion in the near future, too - likely to Human Resources of all places. Overall...I'm a lot less stressed out, and I find I'm finally able to begin fixing my car from all of the problems that got racked up while I was driving. Hope you're all well.


5 months ??
2 generations of drivers whent down in flames
I think I'm one of 6 that remembers you

My advise don't look back
Tell everyone what you saw, the world needs to know


----------

